# #8 Bock Tap



## Dalecamino (May 8, 2016)

Does anybody know where to find the tap for a #8 Bock feed? Style 380? I have no idea what the thread sizes are yet. Assuming I can find out from their website. Thanks!


----------



## Phil Dart (May 16, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> Does anybody know where to find the tap for a #8 Bock feed? Style 380? I have no idea what the thread sizes are yet. Assuming I can find out from their website. Thanks!



The thread size on a Bock 380 housing is 10 x 0.5 so you should be able to find a tap for that quite easily.

I hope that helps


----------



## Dalecamino (May 16, 2016)

Thank you Phil. This is part of an email reply I received from Sylvia Steck at Peter-Bock.com :

Dear Chuck,

Thank you very much for inquiry.

Enclosed please find the nib assembly drawing of nib type 380 for your information.
(Triple system means: nib assembled with inkfeeder and housing.)

The connecting thread of all sections is:  “M8,5x1” like you can see on our website.

Unfortunately, we don’t sell small nib quantities and our minimum order value is 1,500.00 EUR net.


----------



## BradG (May 17, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> Unfortunately, we don’t sell small nib quantities and our minimum order value is 1,500.00 EUR net.



Ouch. how many nibs is that?


----------



## mredburn (May 17, 2016)

I carry the 8.5 x 1 of you need one.
Beaufort Ink - Bock 380 | Beaufort Ink
states they may be able to get you one.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (May 17, 2016)

mredburn said:


> I carry the 8.5 x 1 of you need one.
> Beaufort Ink - Bock 380 | Beaufort Ink
> states they may be able to get you one.
> 
> Mike


 I can't make this guy his pen without it. Let me check with him and, get back to you Mike. Thanks!


----------



## Dalecamino (May 17, 2016)

BradG said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, we don’t sell small nib quantities and our minimum order value is 1,500.00 EUR net.
> ...


 Yeah! I don't know. I only asked about the tap. I won't be buying any nibs :biggrin:


----------



## BradG (May 17, 2016)

well... at least you'l have plenty of spare taps :biggrin:


----------



## david44 (May 18, 2016)

I am a little confused. My understanding is the the 8.5 x 1 is the thread on the SECTIONS which Bock make for their nibs and feeds. This is not the thread on the feed "housing". Or am I muddying the waters?
I can't find anything on the 380 other than the feed being 8.00mm diameter.


----------



## edstreet (May 18, 2016)

I have a #8 tap. Will check when home to see what it fits.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Ed. Everything is on hold for a few days while my customer considers....something 

I will likely buy one to add to the arsenal. :wink:


----------



## edstreet (May 18, 2016)

It's a Jowo #8 that I have.


----------



## Phil Dart (May 18, 2016)

Sorry to argue the point, but the 380 housing is definitely 10 x 0.5 as per my original post above. I'm not sure what Bock themselves may be referring to but if you invest in an M8 tap I'm afraid you're going to be upset and disappointed.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 18, 2016)

Phil, after opening the attachment from Sylvia, it appears you are correct. Thank you for being persistent. Could be a language barrier. :wink:

This changes my search.


----------

